# Junghans force ceramic braclet



## leland (Mar 10, 2017)

Magic watch Junghans Force 018/1133.44 force. Ceramic bracelet with Silicon inserts. Problem is they break, have lasted 2 years :-(. I am competent in removing and adding links (need micrometer believe it or not or very good eyesight. Junghans won't sell spares, have to go to "repairer". Anyone have a source of these Silicon spacers. (New links cost £19 a pop)? Maybe worth buying a new bracelet except that's the best part of £400.

Won't be buying a ceramic one ever again :-(


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Id recomended look strap master near You. Some mounths ago I make this



Becouse friend recive watch after her friend died,wich broken braslet (I think on war). Rodania dont give him variant for repair. So, He ask for strap. And shark leather for ceramic was good.

Not advertising.


----------



## markyh3000 (Oct 30, 2017)

My Junghans Force Mega Solar lasted 6 months before the strap started to fall apart, so far 2 of the silicon inserts have completely disappeared and a 3rd has a split so is ready to fall out. Very poor quality in my view, very upsetting especially as I only wear it occasionally.

How many others have had this?

Is it a common problem?


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Bought my Mega Solar ceramic and after 4 months the silicon bit of the bracelet broke. Replaced under warranty. 18 months later it broke again £70 repair. It broke again a couple of years later and I gave up and put it on a cheap black canvas strap.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------

